# World's first human head transplant successfully performed on a corpse!



## Cal (Sep 29, 2017)

> World's first human head transplant successfully performed on a corpse, scientists say
> BY SHARON KIRKEY
> ORIGINALLY PUBLISHED: NOV 17, 2017
> 
> ...


https://www.google.ca/amp/nationalp...essfully-performed-on-a-corpse-scientists-say


----------



## Penny (Mar 24, 2016)

omg.


----------



## typethisperson (Feb 4, 2017)

What a time to be alive.


----------



## crazitaco (Apr 9, 2010)

They should quit while they're ahead :happy:


----------



## La Li Lu Le Lo (Aug 15, 2011)

Sick...just sick.


----------



## master of time and space (Feb 16, 2017)

They are heading for trouble
They are getting ahead of themselves
How to get ahead in Medicine
At least we are heading in the right direction

I couldnt help it sorry


----------



## Surreal Snake (Nov 17, 2009)

I want to see it just for the new level of insanity


----------



## VinnieBob (Mar 24, 2014)




----------



## Catwalk (Aug 12, 2015)

What an_ exciting _[direction] we are heading towards (!)


----------



## Cal (Sep 29, 2017)

Catwalk said:


> What an_ exciting _[direction] we are heading towards (!)


The perfect pun, whether it was or not puntended.


----------



## MerelyARumor (Feb 20, 2013)

master of time and space said:


> They are heading for trouble
> They are getting ahead of themselves
> How to get ahead in Medicine
> At least we are heading in the right direction
> ...



of corpse not


----------



## Cal (Sep 29, 2017)

master of time and space said:


> They are heading for trouble
> They are getting ahead of themselves
> How to get ahead in Medicine
> At least we are heading in the right direction
> ...


I think your going a little ahead of yourself there, buddy.


----------



## Tropes (Jul 7, 2016)

"A full head swap between brain dead organ donors is the next stage”

Aren't we getting ahead of ourselves? I am of two minds on whether we should proceed to living donor bodies ahead of getting mice to live passed a 36 hour deadline, these experiments are just two big spectacle for the headlines.


----------



## crazitaco (Apr 9, 2010)

Tropes said:


> "A full head swap between brain dead organ donors is the next stage”
> 
> Aren't we getting ahead of ourselves? I am of two minds on whether we should proceed to living donor bodies ahead of getting mice to live passed a 36 hour deadline, these experiments are just two big spectacle for the headlines.












Black humor aside, its pretty fucked up and I really hope they do not.


----------



## Tropes (Jul 7, 2016)

crazitaco said:


> Black humor aside, its pretty fucked up and I really hope they do not.


Well it's not like the research is being conducted in a country that has an established history of less than consenting organ donors mysteriously disappearing... Oh wait, did they say China?

One might be worried about where this is heading.



.


----------



## incision (May 23, 2010)

Why wouldn't they have replaced the rat heads, rather than grafting on second heads?


----------



## crazitaco (Apr 9, 2010)

This thread makes me happy to know that whatever our differences in ideology and personality, pretty much everyone agrees this is absolutely fucking horrible.


----------



## 7teen4ever (Oct 26, 2017)

Catwalk said:


> What an_ exciting _[direction] we are heading towards (!)


this made me scary than excitement. people nowdays are more specialised in doing wierd things than ever before.


----------



## Cal (Sep 29, 2017)

crazitaco said:


> This thread makes me happy to know that whatever our differences in ideology and personality, pretty much everyone agrees this is absolutely fucking horrible.


Except me! But I don't get disturbed easily, so that would make sense.


----------



## Flow Ozzy (Nov 7, 2015)

Nice headjob !


----------



## Tropes (Jul 7, 2016)

Cal said:


> Except me! But I don't get disturbed easily, so that would make sense.


I can see the benefits for it, if I knew nobody was harmed in the process, but I don't trust China to follow that as a rule when it comes to the heads of government officials and people with more than a body of influence.


----------



## Cal (Sep 29, 2017)

Tropes said:


> I can see the benefits for it, if I knew nobody was harmed in the process, but I don't trust China to follow that as a rule when it comes to the heads of government officials and people with more than a body of influence.


Well, the Chinese are a mysterious bunch.


----------



## Catwalk (Aug 12, 2015)

7teen4ever said:


> this made me scary than excitement. people nowdays are more specialised in doing wierd things than ever before.


Lul. It does not disturb me in the slightest -- I actually wish [they made // or will make] an _educational video_ of the [actual] procedure later. Similar to live organ transplants. We said similar about [heart] transplants -- and _surgery_ itself, what do you think_ surgery_ is, eh (?) Many of the [first] surgeries are of some guy being [cut open] on an operating table in front of an audience for experimental purposes for [better] treatments of infected limbs; et al.

Specimens gut-up & re-stitch hundreds of dead bodies, all the time after death as necessary -- [they are treated like rottening flesh -- then ((stacked)) with the other lifeless flesh-bag(s)], now it is switch to a head, it is "_eww gross?_" Not for me. Specimens have been doing this_ freskish_ stuff for centuries, (&) I reckon these (two) specimen(s) were not the first to experiment with 'dismembered' head(s). 

The bodies were _consented_, lifeless + donated to science. Fine by me. Many [dead] bodies are utilized similar + essential for medical-sciences.


----------



## Cal (Sep 29, 2017)

Here's an article that goes more in depth on it.

https://www.livescience.com/60987-h...-will-never-work.html?utm_source=notification


----------



## HAL (May 10, 2014)

This partly horrifies me, but only in the way that I am/was horrified by gore videos on the internet which are terrible but darkly fascinating at the same time.

Also I tend to be able to separate 'torture gore' and 'self-inflicted gore'. If someone's pain is their own choosing, then I am not phased at all by it. That isn't to say I don't pity them, however. I just don't get any sense of horror.

This head transplant patient, if or when it happens, will be fully consenting, possibly world famous and will have been told countless times about the risks. All power to that person; the choice is theirs. So the territory they (or we, as humans) are stepping into, is not really _that_ bad, all things considered, even if the patient does go batshit crazy afterwards.



Tropes said:


> I can see the benefits for it, if I knew nobody was harmed in the process, but I don't trust China to follow that as a rule when it comes to the heads of government officials and people with more than a body of influence.


As possibly the greatest overall proponent of China on this forum... I can't say I disagree with you.

It's widely known that organs in China are too easily available for the amount of registered donors they have. About 0.1% of the population has signed up as an organ donor, yet the nation has the most widely and quickly accessible organ bank in the world, by quite a margin. There's very hard evidence of dodgy shenanigans going on, for example an undercover 'client' called a hospital and asked if they could have XYZ organ available in a week, to which they were told yes. It's known that this organ is never available in that short time, so organ harvesting alarms were going off. I suppose it could be argued that the Chinese have a cultural habit of saying 'yes', so they just promised the organ because it would have kept a potential client on their list. But still, the evidence is stacked against China overall.

I wouldn't quite so readily say that the head transplant doctor bloke is using underhand methods to get what he needs though. There are too many eyes watching this one.


----------



## Inveniet (Aug 21, 2009)

It doesn't disturb me at all.
Neither does this.

https://phys.org/news/2017-11-magnets-chemical-reactions-medicines-body.html

Both are just examples of medical science advancing.
This is a good thing.
Even if it fails, we learn stuff.

If we didn't have doctors that was willing to try new ways,
we still would have had to chew on a piece of wood during surgery.










*VS*










Usually the benefits of medical science weigth up for eventual mistakes in the long run.
As long as people concent to participation, I have no trouble with it.


----------



## BigApplePi (Dec 1, 2011)

My girlfriend says she doesn't like herself in spite of my reassurances she is okay. I would like to get her something for her birthday. A new head would be good. Where can I have this done and can I keep the old head and body?


----------



## Hero of Freedom (Nov 23, 2014)

https://www.livescience.com/60987-human-head-transplants-will-never-work.html


----------



## Judson Joist (Oct 25, 2013)

Here's a rimshot in response to all the puns.
:tongue:











vinniebob said:


>


Figured you'd beat me to the obligatory _Re-Animator_ reference. _The Thing with Two Heads_ was lame, but of course, that's part of its charm. Anyway, now I have the _Re-Animator_ theme stuck in my head.
:crazy:





And for those who might be listening to it for the first time, yes, it's an intentional homage to _Psycho._


----------



## Birbsofafeather (May 18, 2017)

What a fascinating premise! I can think of numerous diseases that have individuals who would be able to benefit from such things. This can lead to so much good and so much terrible!

Imagine a head transplant between someone who is brain-dead but able-bodied and an individual with severe brittle bone disease. 

Of course, being me, I am also imaging more wild scenarios than that, like the possibility of having a designer body developed by genetically engineering a body that cannot create its own brain via neurogenesis. Of course that would be multitudes more controversial than stem-cell therapy. The rich literally growing new bodies for when they get old and aged, likely with stem cell therapy to rejuvinate their faces.

Or perhaps in some corrupt society, the bodies of death row inmates would be utilized for transplants for those with spinal cord injuries who are paralyzed.

Or, on a positive note, imagine a transgender person having their head placed onto the correct body rather than simply modifying the external sex organs.


----------



## Cal (Sep 29, 2017)

Defender of Light said:


> https://www.livescience.com/60987-human-head-transplants-will-never-work.html


So the exact same link I just posted?


----------



## ThisNameWorks (Mar 11, 2017)

This surgery was a no brainer. Dismember was worth the risky headlines. There was no cap on this project, only cutthroat circumstances.


----------

